# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ

## bluesk

Γεια σας!

Έχετε διαβάσει το βιβλίο "ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ" (the secret); Αν ναι, πώς το κρίνετε; Δουλεύει ή όχι; Προσωπικά το έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές, είδα και την ταινία, αλλά ή είναι απάτη ή κάνω κάτι λάθος εγώ...

----------


## Diana1982

Χρειάζεται εκπαίδευση και υπομονή-ΟΧΙ δεν είναι απάτη.

----------


## giorgos panou

το χω διαβασει! όχι πολλες φορες μια κι μιση!¨),,αλλα κι την ταινια.
η αποψημου είναι ότι είναι υπερβολή!!κλασικη αμερικανια δλδη!!το νοηματου μονο μυστικο δεν είναι!!αληθεια??ποιος δεν γνωριζει ότι για να καταφέρουμε κατι πρεπει να το θελουμε παρα πολύ??
βεβαια επειδή θελω να είμαι σωστος ,πολλα από αυτά που λεει είναι σωστα! συμφωνω απολυτα!! ισως πολύ από εμας με την τριβη της καθημερινότητας ξεχναμε ακομα κι τα βασικα! αυτά μας ξανα θυμιζει το βιβλιο! αλλα τον καρκινο παντως δεν τον γιατρευει τοσο ευκολα οσο λεει.
το νοημα του βιβλιου είναι σωστο!απλα δυαφωνω με τον τιτλο! ισως το "παρτω θετικα" να ηταν πιο καλο!!,χεχε. 
εχει βγαλει κι άλλο βιβλιο η ιδια συγγραφεας, είναι επισης ενδιαφερον.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Θέλει πρωτίστως να το κατανοήσει κάποιος.
Δεν θέλει απληστία. Είναι παρανόηση του βιβλίου.
Είναι για να βελτιώσουμε πρωτίστως την ζωή μας και την αντίληψη μας για τα πράγματα και τις κατάστασεις.

Αν κάποιος ξεκινήσει με αυτοσκοπό υλιστικό δεν θα αποκομίσει κάτι.
Το μυστικό όσο το δούλευα δούλευε.
Όχι για χρήματα παρότι μου έφερε και τέτοια αλλα λίγα φυσικά.

Περισσότερο για καταστάσεις που επιθυμούμε φίλους, αλλαγές στη ζωή μας κτλ...
Εγώ ζω αυτό που οραματίστηκα πριν ένα χρόνο.
Είχα χτίσει το σενάριο το πίστευα ως πιθανό, και ζούσα ήδη σαν να επρόκειτο να συμβεί.

Και παρότι ξέφυγα από το αρχικό πλάνο το σύμπαν με επανέφερε.

Το θέμα είναι πως σε περιόδους κατάθιψης απλά δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω.
Ποιά θετική σκέψη...
Και σήμερα (που κάνω μαύρες σκέψεις κτλ) χτίζω το αύριο...

Δεν ξανααφήνω γιατρό να με αφήσει χωρίς αντικαταθληπτικά (άσχετο...)

Δύο πράγματα από το βιβλίο που μου έμειναν για σαν κλειδιά για να θυμάμαι το βιβλίο:
-ζήτα, πίστεψε, απόκτησε (όποιος το διάβασε καταλαβαίνει πως συνοψίζεται όλο εδώ)
και
-ευγνωμοσύνη για τα πάντα ακόμα και για προβλήματα, ασθένειες κτλ (ακούγεται γελοίο αλλά ισχύει.

Διάβασε καλύτερα αυτό:
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/180862/...83%CF%84%CE%B5

Είναι πολύ πιο σωστά γραμμένο όσον αφορά τον τρόπο που πρέπει να κατανοήσεις το μυστικό.
Το βιβλίο που διάβασες εστιάζει σε χρήμα, πλούτο, έρωτα κτλ 

Πέταξε το και κράτα μόνο τα σωστά από το βιβλίο.
Όχι το 1.000.000 € σε ένα χρόνο ή σε 7 χρόνια...

----------


## panagiwtis23

Θέλει πρωτίστως να το κατανοήσει κάποιος.
Δεν θέλει απληστία. Είναι παρανόηση του βιβλίου.
Είναι για να βελτιώσουμε πρωτίστως την ζωή μας και την αντίληψη μας για τα πράγματα και τις κατάστασεις.

Αν κάποιος ξεκινήσει με αυτοσκοπό υλιστικό δεν θα αποκομίσει κάτι.
Το μυστικό όσο το δούλευα δούλευε.
Όχι για χρήματα παρότι μου έφερε και τέτοια αλλα λίγα φυσικά.

Περισσότερο για καταστάσεις που επιθυμούμε φίλους, αλλαγές στη ζωή μας κτλ...
Εγώ ζω αυτό που οραματίστηκα πριν ένα χρόνο.
Είχα χτίσει το σενάριο το πίστευα ως πιθανό, και ζούσα ήδη σαν να επρόκειτο να συμβεί.

Και παρότι ξέφυγα από το αρχικό πλάνο το σύμπαν με επανέφερε.

Το θέμα είναι πως σε περιόδους κατάθιψης απλά δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω.
Ποιά θετική σκέψη...
Και σήμερα (που κάνω μαύρες σκέψεις κτλ) χτίζω το αύριο...

Δεν ξανααφήνω γιατρό να με αφήσει χωρίς αντικαταθληπτικά (άσχετο...)

Δύο πράγματα από το βιβλίο που μου έμειναν για σαν κλειδιά για να θυμάμαι το βιβλίο:
-ζήτα, πίστεψε, απόκτησε (όποιος το διάβασε καταλαβαίνει πως συνοψίζεται όλο εδώ)
και
-ευγνωμοσύνη για τα πάντα ακόμα και για προβλήματα, ασθένειες κτλ (ακούγεται γελοίο αλλά ισχύει.

Διάβασε καλύτερα αυτό:
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/180862/...83%CF%84%CE%B5

Είναι πολύ πιο σωστά γραμμένο όσον αφορά τον τρόπο που πρέπει να κατανοήσεις το μυστικό.
Το βιβλίο που διάβασες εστιάζει σε χρήμα, πλούτο, έρωτα κτλ 

Πέταξε το και κράτα μόνο τα σωστά από το βιβλίο.
Όχι το 1.000.000 € σε ένα χρόνο ή σε 7 χρόνια...

----------


## bluesk

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο το έχω στην κατοχή μου από το 2010 (και μάλιστα στην πρώτη σελίδα είχα γράψει "δώρο στον εαυτό μου"). Στις δυσκολίες το ξαναπιάνω και το ξαναδιαβάζω και ανακαλύπτω καινούργια πράγματα. Όμως δυσκολεύομαι στο τρίτο βήμα. Το "απόκτησε". Προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου πως αυτό που ζητάω έρχεται ή το έχω ήδη, μα χάνω την υπομονή μου κι απογοητεύομαι. Εννοείται δεν ζητάω υλικά αγαθά. Καλές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις ζητώ και γενικά χαρά! Κάτι κάνω λάθος επομένως. Και προσπαθώ ξανά. Μα δεν βλέπω αποτελέσματα. Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για το βιβλίο που μου πρότεινες. Ήδη το παρήγγειλα!
Καλημέρα!

----------


## bluesk

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο το έχω στην κατοχή μου από το 2010 (και μάλιστα στην πρώτη σελίδα είχα γράψει "δώρο στον εαυτό μου"). Στις δυσκολίες το ξαναπιάνω και το ξαναδιαβάζω και ανακαλύπτω καινούργια πράγματα. Όμως δυσκολεύομαι στο τρίτο βήμα. Το "απόκτησε". Προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου πως αυτό που ζητάω έρχεται ή το έχω ήδη, μα χάνω την υπομονή μου κι απογοητεύομαι. Εννοείται δεν ζητάω υλικά αγαθά. Καλές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις ζητώ και γενικά χαρά! Κάτι κάνω λάθος επομένως. Και προσπαθώ ξανά. Μα δεν βλέπω αποτελέσματα. Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για το βιβλίο που μου πρότεινες. Ήδη το παρήγγειλα!
Καλημέρα!

----------


## Macgyver

Τοχω διαβασει το βιβλιο , πωληση ελπιδος για αφελεις ( αμερικανακια ) .

----------


## ftatl

παντως οταν σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα δουλευει μια χαρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cellytoria

Εγώ από το βιβλίο "Το Μυστικό" διαπίστωσα το εξής, ότι αν εκφράζεις ευγνωμοσύνη, η ευγνωμοσύνη με το νόμο της έλξης προσελκύει και άλλους λόγους για να νοιώσεις ευγνωμοσύνη. Έτσι ανακάλυψα ένα κόλπο που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει να νιώσουμε καλύτερα! Σε μένα λειτουργεί, το εφαρμόζω πολύ καιρό!!!

Το κόλπο είναι το εξής: *Να καταγράψεις σε ένα τετράδιο τα πράγματα για τα οποία νιώθεις ευγνωμοσύνη, κάθε πρωί λοιπόν θα καταγράφεις 5-10 (διαφορετικά από τις προηγούμενες μέρες) πράγματα, τα οποία είναι θετικά και πάνε καλά στη ζωή σου, και για αυτά θα λες ευχαριστώ! Πχ αν σημειώσεις ότι έχεις καλή υγεία στο τετράδιο, θα οραματιστείς την εικόνα της καλής υγείας που έχεις, θα πεις «Ευχαριστώ» και θα νιώσεις ευγνωμοσύνη. Η λέξη Ευχαριστώ δεν χρειάζεται να απευθύνεται κάπου συγκεκριμένα (πχ σε θεούς ή σε ανθρώπους), όμως μπορεί να απευθύνεται στο σύμπαν γενικότερα. 
*
Δοκιμάστε αυτό το κόλπο για ένα μήνα και δε θα χάσετε! Μάλιστα θα ανακαλύψετε ξανά μερικά θετικά μικρά πράγματα, καταστάσεις, ή ανθρώπους που είχατε ξεχάσει ότι τα έχετε. 

Συνοψίζοντας, ο νόμος της έλξης λέει ότι σου δίνει αυτό στο οποίο επικεντρώνεσαι. Αν επικεντρώνεσαι στην ευγνωμοσύνη, θα λάβεις επιπλέον λόγους για να νιώθεις ευγνώμων. Η λέξη κλειδί στην ευγνωμοσύνη είναι το «ευχαριστώ»!

----------


## Cellytoria

*Δείτε εδώ το Μυστικό, στα Ελληνικά!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlgMmWR-egM

----------


## Remedy

new age, κενοτητες. ποσο βαρετα..

----------


## γελα πολυ

Το μυστικο.. Κ ομως λειτουργει.. Με θετικη σκεψη αγαπη και ονειρα .. Το μονο λαθος ειναι οτι δεν το ζηταμε απ τ συμπαν αλλα απο το θεο... Το γραφει κ μεσα καπου οτι ο καθενας λεει το συμπαν οπως θελει.. Το θεμα ειναι να ξςρεις τι θες και να το ζητησεις ..κ αν ειναι για καλο σου θα σου το δωσει.. Επισης εκει με την υγεια ..ναι μεν θελει θετικη σκεψη και γελιο αλλα δςν μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα μονοσ σ.. Προσευχεσαι κ ολας ..αυτα..αααα....αν θες να διαπιστωσεισ αν λειτουργει ψαξε διαφορα χαρτακια που μπορςι να εγραφες μικρη τα ονειρα σου η τι ηθελες πολυ και δςν ορι τωρα τα περισσοτερα τα εχεις ..

----------


## γελα πολυ

Επισης απο το μυστικο ενα πιο κατανοητο βιβλιο που εχει βγει ειναι αυτο με τη δυναμη της αγαπης.. Φοβερο..και μην ξεχνατε ρην ευγνομωσυνη και να λετε ευχαριστωω και να το νιωθετε ...πολυ σημαντικο..

----------


## Macgyver

Πωληση ελπιδας .........

----------


## Nox

> Εγώ από το βιβλίο "Το Μυστικό" διαπίστωσα το εξής, ότι αν εκφράζεις ευγνωμοσύνη, η ευγνωμοσύνη με το νόμο της έλξης προσελκύει και άλλους λόγους για να νοιώσεις ευγνωμοσύνη. Έτσι ανακάλυψα ένα κόλπο που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει να νιώσουμε καλύτερα! Σε μένα λειτουργεί, το εφαρμόζω πολύ καιρό!!!
> 
> Το κόλπο είναι το εξής: *Να καταγράψεις σε ένα τετράδιο τα πράγματα για τα οποία νιώθεις ευγνωμοσύνη, κάθε πρωί λοιπόν θα καταγράφεις 5-10 (διαφορετικά από τις προηγούμενες μέρες) πράγματα, τα οποία είναι θετικά και πάνε καλά στη ζωή σου, και για αυτά θα λες ευχαριστώ! Πχ αν σημειώσεις ότι έχεις καλή υγεία στο τετράδιο, θα οραματιστείς την εικόνα της καλής υγείας που έχεις, θα πεις «Ευχαριστώ» και θα νιώσεις ευγνωμοσύνη. Η λέξη Ευχαριστώ δεν χρειάζεται να απευθύνεται κάπου συγκεκριμένα (πχ σε θεούς ή σε ανθρώπους), όμως μπορεί να απευθύνεται στο σύμπαν γενικότερα. 
> *
> Δοκιμάστε αυτό το κόλπο για ένα μήνα και δε θα χάσετε! Μάλιστα θα ανακαλύψετε ξανά μερικά θετικά μικρά πράγματα, καταστάσεις, ή ανθρώπους που είχατε ξεχάσει ότι τα έχετε. 
> 
> Συνοψίζοντας, ο νόμος της έλξης λέει ότι σου δίνει αυτό στο οποίο επικεντρώνεσαι. Αν επικεντρώνεσαι στην ευγνωμοσύνη, θα λάβεις επιπλέον λόγους για να νιώθεις ευγνώμων. Η λέξη κλειδί στην ευγνωμοσύνη είναι το «ευχαριστώ»!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου!!!

Το Μυστικό εμένα μου άνοιξε τα μάτια.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIdQ1Fzb5G8

Ο Νόμος της Έλξης λειτουργεί πάντα.

----------


## Macgyver

Tο μυστικο , που μονο μυστικο δεν ειναι , πρεπει νασαι πολυ αρνητικος ανθρωπος , για να δεις καλο απ το βιβλιο , κι αν εισαι πια τοσο αρνητικος , ενα βιβλιο δεν αρκει να σου αλλαξει την κοσμοθεωρια , ασε που ευκολα μπορεις να το παρανοησεις , να αφεθεις στις θετικες σκεψεις .................. μα δεν αρκουν , αν δεν ακολουθουνται απο την δεουσα προσπαθεια , εμενα δωρο μου τοκαναν , αμα βλεπω ' πιασιαρικους ' τιτλους , καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι για αφελεις ......΄..

----------


## take a break

Το διαβάζω και κραταω σημειώσεις εδώ που φτάσαμε όλα θα τα κάνουμε.

----------

